# TTOC - does it still exist



## N13K (Jun 19, 2008)

Joined Forum a while ago, and find it both usefull and interesting. Considering joining TTOC, but that seems a far harder prospect than I imagined. Does it still exist ? If so how do you join, and how much does it cost ? What benefits are there. Have tried following links in the "How do I join" topic and they led me nowhere. Any info would be appreciated - by the way I live in NW so closest is fav - wherever that is.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Alive and kicking.....

www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## N13K (Jun 19, 2008)

Why doesn't the links from the Forum work ? Or is it the NNF (NUMB NEWBIE FACTOR). I expected it too be a part of the Forum, but just hit your link and it appears to be a seperate identity.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The TTOC is seperate from the forum, welcome to the forum


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, the tabs on this - the UK TT Forum - have not been properly set up yet. The tabs only recently appeared when the site was upgraded.

The TT Owners Clup has a separate website www.ttoc.co.uk through which you can join. You get support including technical Dr absoluTTe, merchandise, discounts, full colour glossy magazine http://www.ttoc.co.uk/absolutte.php, events and cruises.

The two organisations have a sybiotic relationship and help support each other and their members.


----------

